# Starting a job or my own clinic in Dubai as a qualified acupuncturist



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all
I wanted to settle in Dubai. I am a qualified acupuncturist from London and wanted to open my own clinic or starting a job in hospital. Any suggestions would be welcome and please help me guys . Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Starting your own clinic would be quite a complicated and expensive affair. I don't think hospitals here employ acupuncturists. The ones I know of work out of clinics. I would suggest doing some research and sending your CV out to a few to see what sort of response you get. If you can get a job here, then you can suss out how to start up your own and also if it's worth starting up yourself while you are on the ground. One other point, most people who have similar medically related professions have to make special applications for a licence to work here. I am sure you would also be able to find this out by researching. Use Google and this forum as a starting point and then come back with any other questions you may have.


----------



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you BedouGirl. I did not find any information about the liecence or any other related information on google etc. So I am sending my plea again on the forum to see if I get any reply or replies.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Medical profession in Dubai is regulated by Dubai Health Authority - DHA.
You need to look at the DHA website for licence information.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I just googled acupuncturist license Dubai and found quite a bit including https://pml.moh.gov.ae/_layouts/images/MOH.SP.App/docs/Pdf/TCAM_Guidelines.pdf

Hope you don't have that much trouble finding the right points to put the needle in


----------



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Steve for your direction  much appreciated.


----------



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

BedouGirl you are right I don't have any trouble .....but sometimes the therapist needs some clues to get to the bottom of the illness to put the right gauge needle at the right point . So thank you for the clues and that document is quite helpful. You will get a FREE treatment once I get my own clinic there to return a favour . 

Do you know any acupuncturist who is in the business by any means?.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

elondoni said:


> BedouGirl you are right I don't have any trouble .....but sometimes the therapist needs some clues to get to the bottom of the illness to put the right gauge needle at the right point . So thank you for the clues and that document is quite helpful. You will get a FREE treatment once I get my own clinic there to return a favour . Do you know any acupuncturist who is in the business by any means?.


Thank you hahahahahahahahaha. I know, for example, Dubai Physiotherapy Clinic has people who do acunpuncture and they are western. It's not always a Chinese medicine clinic. That's why I think it would be a good idea to google acupuncturists Dubai and work your way through to see where and how they are working.


----------



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks BGirl you are an Angle I mean Angel . Instead of BGirl you should be an AGirl. 
Take care


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

elondoni said:


> Thanks BGirl you are an Angle I mean Angel . Instead of BGirl you should be an AGirl. Take care


Thank you Sir (or Madam )!


----------



## elondoni (Aug 23, 2013)

Its SirMad or MadSir either way .
Take care Girl


----------

